# Catfish reels with clickers



## BBO Ohio

Just wondering if anyone wants to give a little info on there reels. I've got a couple bass pro mega cast but there turning out to be the ol "you get what you pay for" any suggestions on a good over all catfishing reel that will get the job done on all three species


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

A lot of them out there, but the Abu 6500 is about as tried and true as you can find.


----------



## Bimmer

I have a Abu 6600 C4 and its done very well.


----------



## dmaphukn

How much are those Abu reels?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

dmaphukn said:


> How much are those Abu reels?


There are a lot of different models, but the plain old 6500C3 runs around $100 I think, maybe a little less. That's new, retail. You can find used for less on Ebay and the marketplace here on OGF.


----------



## katfish

I guess if I could only have one reel for cats it would be the Abu 6500.

Keep in mind that for larger cats you are pushing the limits of the
reel. We have caught flatheads over 50 and blues over 60 on them
but lots of big fish usually equal changes of drag disks. The 7000 
may be a better choice but is quite a bit heavier if you cast a lot.

Shimano TR200 will handle the bigger fish better but you sacrifice
casting distance with lighter sinkers on channel cat fishing. Mike 
and I can cast the TRs well but we do use 2 oz sinkers.

There are several other quality levelwind reels with clickers but 
the 6500 is a common choice and parts and repairmen are easier 
to find for them. There are several variations of the 6500 but my
favorite are the TC reels with 5.3 :1 gears instead of 6.3:1 ratio. 
I would love to try the 6500 chrome rockets but I am reluctant 
to part with the money.

If you select a 6500 I would recomend you look on the box to make
sure it is made in Sweden. Some are produced in China and seem 
to be lower quality than the Swedish made reels.


----------



## Govbarney

Id love to buy a Abu 6500 I have heard so many good things, and I been looking to buy a reel that can handle catfishing, as well as a Alabama Rig for bass. But I am just horrible when it comes to casting a bait casting reel. I have practiced my ass off , I just cant cast it with any consistency. I am doomed to use spinning reels for the rest of my life , unless I am trolling.


----------



## pendog66

pound for pound 6500's are my favorite reels. And there are many different types the C4s, Rockets and so on. My favorite reels are my 6500 Pro Rockets from CatfishConnection. They run about 140 bucks after shipping. If you go that route look for new there. On ebay people are selling the same reel for over 200 .

But as ive gone to bigger baits, i have slowly switched over to the Penn 310s and Abu Alphas


----------



## BBO Ohio

Great info thanks guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AkronCATS

If you are stuck on spinning reels, Okuma Avenger with auto bait feed (abf) are pretty decent. I am really high on the Penn 209 right now for bait casting. I used to be horrible at casting bait casters, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## Govbarney

AkronCATS said:


> If you are stuck on spinning reels, Okuma Avenger with auto bait feed (abf) are pretty decent. I am really high on the Penn 209 right now for bait casting. I used to be horrible at casting bait casters, it just takes time and patience.


Funny you mention that b/c I actually own 2 Okuma Avengers , I have them on both my Catfish setups, very good heavy duty spinning real for a reasonable price.


----------



## afellure12

This may be a dumb question, but what is the point of a clicker/what does it do?


----------



## M.Magis

afellure12 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what is the point of a clicker/what does it do?


It allows the fish to run with the bait, basically lettering it swim off and have time to get the bait fully in its mouth before setting the hook. As the fish takes line, it clicks to alert you, and also prevents the fish from overspooling the reel and causing a backlash.


----------



## afellure12

Okay, thanks!


----------



## sherman51

if your wanting a spinning reel the shimano baitrunner is awesome. just flip the baitrunner on and let it go untill your ready to set the hook, then just start cranking untill you feel the fish then set the hook.
sherman


----------



## amazing189

I also like the Shimano Baitrunners....I've been using the same one for 15+ years with no problems. Also works well for surf fishing...just tighten the clicker adjustment a bit & you're good.

I have a couple Abu's (5500 & 6500), but prefer the Baitrunner.


----------



## saugeye56

I like the Penn 310 GTI


----------



## OhioCatter

My 2 8' USCB rods wear PENN 330GT2 Level wind reels. My 2 Tiger rods wear CatMaxx 70's but I think i'm gonna upgrade to the 80's for more line capacity.


----------



## mo65

I like this RBCXL from Rhino for flatheads and the Abu Garcia BCX 6600 for channels. The Rhino has a really loud clicker.


----------



## bigcatfisher

I use shimano calcuttas. i have a 400b and a 400te. both are great and smooth..loud clickers on both


----------



## theyounggun

I just got a abu 6500c3 for cattin' and musky fishing. The clicker seams a little tough to pull out. Is that a problem for anyone? Is there a way to lighten it up a bit or does it not matter?


----------



## pendog66

theyounggun said:


> I just got a abu 6500c3 for cattin' and musky fishing. The clicker seams a little tough to pull out. Is that a problem for anyone? Is there a way to lighten it up a bit or does it not matter?


Loosen the spool cap underneath your drag. Dont loosen to much tho, ive had caps shoot off the reel when i got a run. Last time it happened it was the middle of winter with Salmonid. I was elbow deep in near freezing water looking for it


----------



## Desode

Cabelas has the Salt Striker Bait feeder Spinning reels. They are pretty much okuma epixor's which is the next step up in the Okuma line from the Avenger.

Great reels for catfishing. I believe they have 3 sizes, with the SSBF 80 being the Largest with 10 BB. The Smaller ones are 9 BB. 
The Bait feeder system works great and they are really high quality reels. 

They have them on sale right now. I just picked up another SSBF 80 yesterday.

It was $75 for the reel and rod in a combo, and you can pick the size reel and rod. 
I couldn't pass it up ! 
If you wanted something to use for Bass fishing also , I would say the SSBF 40 model would handle double duety.

They have anti reverse gearing and they have dual Drag Systems, so you have a Front Drag(Main) and a rear drag to set to tension on the Free Spool/clicker.. This is nice because if your using a Large live bait you can keep it from running around to much by adjusting the tension on the Free spool/clicker. 

I'm not a Baitcaster fan either,, So when these bait feeder spinning reels appeared I jumped in with both feet ! LOL They have treated me really well.
Great quality, at a Good price, and they are salt water ready too , in case you ever made a trip to the ocean to do some fishing. 

Anyhow,, they are in my arsenal, so I recommend them.

Best of luck with whatever you pick. Sincerely Desode


----------



## theyounggun

pendog66 said:


> Loosen the spool cap underneath your drag. Dont loosen to much tho, ive had caps shoot off the reel when i got a run. Last time it happened it was the middle of winter with Salmonid. I was elbow deep in near freezing water looking for it


Thanks man. I was wondering about that. Good luck cattin' this summer to you and everyone on here. :B


----------



## lennyzrx

katfish said:


> I guess if I could only have one reel for cats it would be the Abu 6500.
> 
> Keep in mind that for larger cats you are pushing the limits of the
> reel. We have caught flatheads over 50 and blues over 60 on them
> but lots of big fish usually equal changes of drag disks. The 7000
> may be a better choice but is quite a bit heavier if you cast a lot.
> 
> Shimano TR200 will handle the bigger fish better but you sacrifice
> casting distance with lighter sinkers on channel cat fishing. Mike
> and I can cast the TRs well but we do use 2 oz sinkers.
> 
> There are several other quality levelwind reels with clickers but
> the 6500 is a common choice and parts and repairmen are easier
> to find for them. There are several variations of the 6500 but my
> favorite are the TC reels with 5.3 :1 gears instead of 6.3:1 ratio.
> I would love to try the 6500 chrome rockets but I am reluctant
> to part with the money.
> 
> If you select a 6500 I would recomend you look on the box to make
> sure it is made in Sweden. Some are produced in China and seem
> to be lower quality than the Swedish made reels.


I'll 2nd the TR200 Shimano's. they are trolling reels, so you'll need to feather the spool when casting like the old Penn 209's ect.

the knobs are not cast control knobs. you need a little side play in the spools.

if your not good with your thumb you should stick to Abu's or a reel with a brake.

another low cost reel that I've been workin with a couple years are the Okuma classic 300 XT.

$29.00 trolling reels with LOUD clickers, decent drags, good line capacity. these are beater reels mounted on 7' med heavy ugly stiks. with a 3oz. sinker Ande 40lb. mono and cut bait I can pith'em 50-60 yards no problem. Ya just have to ride the spool when casting.

good luck.


----------

